# Wainscot molding issues



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Try an actual Lumber supply company that focuses on selling to builders and carpenters, as well as Home owners. They will have a much wider selection of stock.

Additionally, you can easily take ANY kind of molding that you like, and mill out a 3/8" kerf (cut) into the bottom of it with a table saw, and turn it into a wainscotting chair rail.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

I had a problem similar to yours. I purchased standard casing and had a cabinet shop make the notch for the wainscot. It worked great. It didn't cost me much more than the pre-notched molding.


----------

